

FBI Arrests SpaceX Employee, Allegedly Ran Silk Road 2.0 - kldavis4
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/fbi-silk-road-seized-arrests-2014-11/

======
cyphunk
Interesting that retweeting something is used as a part of the argument.

